# Critique for my new Buck



## Rusty

This is my new buck, who I am really excited about. He has a wonderful temperament -child friendly, and I really want to use him in the spring!
I would enjoy hearing an honest critique, although even if he is not perfect conformation I will keep him forever anyway, because I find him sooooo beautiful! This is Rustybaby's Sterling Ghost.


----------



## Rusty

I know he is not stacked up or clipped so it makes it a little hard to judge, but this is his first pics!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I see a steep rump, short body, and posty rear legs, along with very minimal brisket. I can't judge his top line or neck since he is not set up and clipped, but I honestly don't think he is buck worthy. Sorry if this is harsh  Now if he does have phenomenal udders behind him, maybe he could produce some good home milkers. I personally wouldn't use him, but he's your goat obviously and what you do with him is up to you. There are soooo many nice bucks out there though.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I think it's hard to say if he's posty from these pics, it's a very bad angle for hind legs! And it was recently pointed out to me that all bucks look steep when they're in rut due to their, ah, bucky tendencies. (My profile pic is too small to tell, but that's true of that picture!) As far as the brisket Nigerians never seem to have much of one to me


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I'm not good at crituqeing anything, really... his legs look odd, his rump is a little steep, he isn't long, but he is cute.


----------



## Texaslass

Sorry, but I just don't think you can even give a fair critique when the goat's not shaved. 
All that hair can hide a lot, so maybe once he's clipped you could share more pictures, if you still want a critique. 
My buck had a MUCH nicer rump underneath all his hair, so I don't especially think he has a super steep one.


----------



## kccjer

Really need a better pic from the side. I don't think its entirely necessary to clip as I've seen a lot of critiques done without it. A full side pic instead of 3/4 is helpful tho


----------



## Texaslass

^^ Well, I agree if the hair isn't too long, but in this case it would be pretty hard (for me anyway) without at least shaving some of it.


----------



## Rusty

Thanks for your thoughts. His hair is so soft and pretty and almost snowy white really that I almost hate to clip him. For sure won't til warmer weather I have two other Chamoisee bucks that are my herdsires but this little guy is so cute and sweet he almost makes you think he's a girl. The babies that came from him last year from his previous owner were gorgeous. So we will decide whether or not we want to use him next year. If not will just keep him for a weather. He is a love


----------



## rockytg

Rusty said:


> The babies that came from him last year from his previous owner were gorgeous. So we will decide whether or not we want to use him next year.


From this comment, I would say that if he threw some good kids last year, and you liked the results, then you could give him a go with a couple of your does. Kind of a test run to see if you really wanted him as a keeper. Beyond that, I am not much of a judge of this breed.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

I agree that it would be unfair to judge him when we can't see what he really looks like. I must say though, he is absolutely adorable, and his hair and horns are gorgeous! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Rusty

Thanks again all! I admit I fell for his temperament like a rock, because I felt he would be an easy keeper, and even though it doesn't appear so when I run my hands across him he had a very straight back and his rear legs actually do have good angulation..I think his legs look so funny because his long hair kind of just "stops" there. So I'm sure his "charisma" is what landed him in my trailer, and I wish I could show you how he walks- its kind of funny actually- almost like an Arabian Horse..head high, curve to his neck -maybe he's an Arabian Nigerian. lol. I don't care- although I love correctness- I don't use everyone for breeding. I have a few that I keep in a separate pen for my grandkids to play with like my one little Boer doe that never learned how to be a real goat because she basically only saw a real goat for about five minutes after she was born. But she loves loves loves people because she believes she is a "people"..I do have some that are pets only- and love them too death and if he turns out to not be breeding material- I will keep him for just my own indulgence and love for goats in general. :hugs:


----------



## Texaslass

That's so funny! "Arabian Nigerian" lol!  Sounds like a good plan you have there.


----------



## Hollowdweller

Love the horns


----------

